# Deputy Sheriff Ernest Franklin



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Ernest Franklin*

Barren County Sheriff's Office, Kentucky

End of Watch: Wednesday, April 2, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 58
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 4/2/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Ernest Franklin was killed in an automobile crash on Kentucky 90, just west of Glasgow.

His vehicle left the roadway, struck an embankment, and then landed in a small pond. He succumbed to his injuries at the scene.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Kent Keen
Barren County Sheriff's Office
117 North Public Square
Suite 1B
Glasgow, KY 42141

Phone: (270) 651-2771

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22059-deputy-sheriff-ernest-franklin#ixzz2xpYccOX3


----------

